# control



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

One other thing to mention is a recently have purchased a new master transfer and monitor control system from crookwood. more and more these days my workflow is what helps me the most in mastering - being able to listen to every part of the transfer chain, being able to place a before b or vice-versa has made me work faster and smarter. I was doing this with patch-bays and totalmix up until now - cant wait for it to get to me. again as soon as it here I will put up some photos.

It allows for audio routing and monitor control, coupled with level matching and saving of preset calibrated levels.


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi Domc,

Crookwood make awesome gear. Nothing sexy or flashy about them, it's all about functionnality and that "no sound" approach.

Appart from the great features that you will get for your workflow, you might also discover that your monitoring will have improved a lot!

Did you order a full console or just a router?

PS: oh, and Crispin (Crookwood's owner) is a very, very nice person, too!


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

I got a full console - and yeah Crispin has been awesome on the emails - very quick very informative


----------



## maikol (Nov 7, 2008)

Then you should get ALOT of improvments in your whole signal path! :T


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

Indeed they got interesting gear, can't really afford it though right at the moment...


----------



## DOMC (Mar 17, 2010)

still waiting for it to be shipped not long now


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Where did you order it from?


----------

